# Rolling uphill



## deverett (Feb 8, 2010)

Marv Klotz showed a picture some time ago of a cone that rolled uphill (or appeared to). That triggered memories of long ago reading about the same thing in Model Engineer.

So I had to make one as an 'executive desk toy'. I could not get mk.1 to work, so Marv helped me out with some dimensions and angles.

I lay the blame fairly and squarely on Mr. mklotz for this time waster! Instead of giving me some help, he could have said onyerbikemate and I would have been working on something more sensible.

Below are a few pictures of the result. It confuses a few of the local folk round here and I tell them that Sir Isaac Newton never visited Ireland to explain gravity to them.














Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## lugnut (Feb 8, 2010)

Great looking thingy, I was planning on starting to make one of those this very afternoon. I had seen it in the last issue of Home Shop Machinist. I really like the display platform you made and also the blunt ends of the cone. Looks a lot safer than the one in the magazine. And another use of some of the Corian I have stashed. 
Thanks for sharing it with us.
Mel


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 8, 2010)

Dave,

That looks like a fun toy.

 ??? ???

Would you please post a CoC of the basic dimensions for those of us that don't get a magazine.

Thanks for sharing.

SAM


----------



## putputman (Feb 8, 2010)

Dave, that is on my "bucket list" also. I thought about it several times since Marv posted it, but there are so many things I want to build before I "kick that bucket". --- That drag saw is one of them!!


----------



## deverett (Feb 9, 2010)

Sam

Herewith 1 CoC:






No excuses now for not being able to defy gravity!

Dave


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 9, 2010)

Dave,

Thanks for sharing.

SAM


----------



## Stan (Feb 9, 2010)

Frustrated with heat engines that won't run, I spent an afternoon last week with the anti gravity picture in HSM magazine. Sitting on the coffee table, I have to explain that the small SS rod will roll downhill on the SS rods but the bronze roller will only roll uphill.

The roller is made out of the piece of magnesium bronze I got as scrap a couple of years ago and found it too hard to work with. One cut took the teeth of the bandsaw. I made the roller with my new taper attachment taking .010" cuts with a very sharp HSS tools. With more than 4" sticking out of the chuck, I cut the taper on the right hand end then reversed the taper attachment and cut the left end until the piece fell off. I just had to clean up the point with a fine file.The finish is the tool finish with some silver polish.

The roller is 4" x ! 1/2" and the rods are 13" long silver soldered at the joint which was tapered on the mill.

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj165/sdmcw/Anti-Gravity.jpg[/img]]


----------



## modeng2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

I used to have one on my desk, great for getting folk to forget what they had come to see me for!

John


----------



## tel (Feb 9, 2010)

Surely this bit can't be right tho' Dave? Is you CoC program malfunctioning?


----------



## mklotz (Feb 9, 2010)

In my original post on the subject...

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4458.msg46317#msg46317

I discuss the inequality relationship that must be maintained among the three principal angles for this device to work. You're free to choose your own dimensions as long as that inequality is satisfied.


----------



## hobby (Feb 9, 2010)

The most interesting thing about this is ,it is NOT an illusion, 
the object itself is traversing up the incline, but the mechanical genius of it to drop so it could have the momentum to roll, is really neat.

By the way beautifull craftsmanship, that is a very well designed and built,
desk top piece.

It looks like something that was made to be displayed on an executives desk.

Nice choice of materials.


----------



## mklotz (Feb 9, 2010)

A truly evil person might point out to a clueless onlooker how a bunch of these, arranged in a circle so the cone falls off the "high" end onto the "low" end of the next one, would produce perpetual motion!

Of course, I would never do such a thing.


----------



## tel (Feb 9, 2010)

;D Snake Oil anyone?


----------



## 1hand (Feb 9, 2010)

If anyone is interested, This whole project is wrote up in The Home Shop Machinist magazine. The current January/February 2010 issue has all the measurements, construction notes, pictures, and information where to send the your answers for competion of figuring out the theory of what 3 effects that make it work. The name of contestant / contestants with correct answers will be published and a prestigious award.

Matt


----------



## mklotz (Feb 9, 2010)

I sent in my one page analysis (attached below) which I think answers their query. Given that it involves much-detested-by-machinists mathematics, it will be interesting to see if they publish it.


----------



## 1hand (Feb 9, 2010)

If you send in your avatar picture with it, you'll win for sure. Thm:


----------



## Thad Swarfburn III (Feb 18, 2010)

This reminds me of a wooden toy I had as a kid. Two metal rods pivoted at the far end and sloped upwards toward the player (sucker). A metal ball bearing (1.5" diameter?) was placed on the rods at the far end. The farther you spread the rods apart, the more the ball would roll up and towards you - but spread the rods just a bit too much and the ball fell through into holes that scored you. Anyone remember this one?


----------



## Lorenz (Feb 18, 2010)

if you make some of these behind each other, can you than go higher with the "ball"?

I mean: the ball rolls about the first rail, an than fall on an other rail, behind the first rail, 
and the trial starts again? And if you place example 5 of them behind each other, goes the ball than higher and higher?


----------

